# 3 1/2" - 6 Cutter Carbide Carving Disk for Angle Grinder



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good luck with it Jim. About a month ago I was looking at this one and a few others like it. Good to know how it fits in the grinder, I'll have to keep that in mind. Was going to use it to hog off parts of a log for some heavy carving.
You got to love the instructions.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Jim.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the review Jim
I'm going to need a similar tool for stools I plan to build in the future.

I'll need to hog out a type of scoop in the seat.

What speed angle grinder works best with this tool?

I had bad luck with eBay. A Chinese company was selling a dewalt pin nailer for $19.00 and never sent it. eBay refunded my $ an then blocked my account. In other words I was the bad guy.

I'll never buy from them again. That was 3 years ago. Any suggestions on where to get this type of grinder wheel from a reputable seller. 
Money is not a problem if I get a good product.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have tried a couple of disks like this. The Kutzall disk works very well .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ni Dave. I will hog off the wood. have it held tight!! You have to watch the ones on E bay. Some have carbide cutters and some say Alloy..whatever that might mean.

Hi James. My grinder runs at 11.000 rpm..that is why I wanted it seated well.
Look here for a top quality disk: https://kutzall.com/
Here is another: https://www.woodcraft.com/products/king-arthur-tools-lancelot-woodcarving-disc-22-teeth-5-8-arbor.
Home Depot, Woodcraft and Lee Valley have some of the best ones too

But they will be more money. Finishing up with those flapped sanding wheels works very good too.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Ni Dave. I will hog off the wood. have it held tight!! You have to watch the ones on E bay. Some have carbide cutters and some say Alloy..whatever that might mean.
> 
> Hi James. My grinder runs at 11.000 rpm..that is why I wanted it seated well.
> Look here for a top quality disk: https://kutzall.com/
> ...


be real careful using those lancelot disc's i watched a review stumpy nubs did on those and ill never touch one myself,he severly tore his hand up,check it out before you use one.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Is the Lancelot the one with the chainsaw chain around it?


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

be real careful using those lancelot disc s i watched a review stumpy nubs did on those and ill never touch one myself,he severly tore his hand up,check it out before you use one.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information Jim

Now I know why he's called Stumpy Nubs.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

The carving disk that I like is called the HOLEY GALAHAD by King Author Tools and fits on my angle grinder. It has holes in it that let you see through it while you work. I got the course one at Woodcraft back in 2013 for $75 on sale. It's now around $100 at Woodcraft and a little less on Amazon. I got it mainly for carving the seat for my rocker. It's pricy but I really like it. They come in course, medium and fine grits. Works fast and should last a long time. It has carbide cones on it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Is the Lancelot the one with the chainsaw chain around it?
> 
> - Jim Jakosh





> Is the Lancelot the one with the chainsaw chain around it?
> 
> - Jim Jakosh





> Is the Lancelot the one with the chainsaw chain around it?
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


yes,and it did a great job trimming stumpies finger nails-lol.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The carving disk that I like is called the HOLEY GALAHAD by King Author Tools and fits on my angle grinder. It has holes in it that let you see through it while you work. I got the course one at Woodcraft back in 2013 for $75 on sale. It s now around $100 at Woodcraft and a little less on Amazon. I got it mainly for carving the seat for my rocker. It s pricy but I really like it. They come in course, medium and fine grits. Works fast and should last a long time. It has carbide cones on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen a Holey Galahad being used and they are real nice carving tools.

Jim


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, I have the Arbortech, has several cutters. It can do some serious carving. Fits on a grinder.
.
https://www.arbortechtools.com/au/woodworking/


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Tony. That looks along the line of the one I bought but probably a of better quality. I bought the one I did for price and because I can sharpen it.

Cheer Jim


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Good to know about. Thanks.

_
SIDE NOTES

I, LONG AGO, started buying only variable speed angle grinders for their greatly improved versatility. For example, my angle grinder is my router, grinder and polisher for granite, because I can slow the speed down.

The foregoing aside, I bought a REALLY cheap version of the HOLEY GALAHAD, but which had no holes. The inset diameter for the spanner nut was too small, so I had to take the nut it over to the bench grinder and sander and knock off at least 3/32nds. I works fine now and worked a whole lot quicker than my hand rasps for easing into a rocker seat of a rocker I'm repairing for my nephew.

Hey, for twenty bucks versus seventy.

https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemid=114058258792&transid=2071488731001&qu=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Good to know about. Thanks.

_
SIDE NOTES

I, LONG AGO, started buying only variable speed angle grinders for their greatly improved versatility. For example, my angle grinder is my router, grinder and polisher for granite, because I can slow the speed down.

The foregoing aside, I bought a REALLY cheap version of the HOLEY GALAHAD, but which had no holes. The inset diameter for the spanner nut was too small, so I had to take the nut it over to the bench grinder and sander and knock off at least 3/32nds. I works fine now and worked a whole lot quicker than my hand rasps for easing into a rocker seat of a rocker I'm repairing for my nephew.

Hey, for twenty bucks versus seventy.

https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemid=114058258792&transid=2071488731001&qu=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What brand did you buy? I've not see a variable speed angle grinder.

Jim


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I guess I have three. The third one, a recent pawn shop acquisition, is a Flex and is dedicated to granite work, so has water injection to keep the diamond router heads and polish pads cool.

Of the other two, my first was a Makita and the second is a Milwaukee.

They run more, but do open doors. For example, I buy the cheap diamond blades from Harbor Freight and cut granite tossed away by granite places into round tops, then swap to the big grind stones (huge and only about ten bucks, but which can be used to bullnose granite).

Here is an Amazon price (so higher) for a Makita:

https://www.amazon.com/Makita-9564CV-2-Inch-Angle-Grinder/dp/B00005Q7BE/ref=asc_df_B00005Q7BE/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309813767497&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13615685956763075693&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9033656&hvtargid=pla-569156765921&psc=1


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Kelly, that looks like a good one. I love Makita tools. I found that one on E bay for $149 with shipping:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-9564CV-13-Amp-4-1-2-in-SJS-High-Power-Angle-Grinder-Corded-New/392900228146?hash=item5b7aadb432:g:hjYAAOSw2~BfLI-n

I may have to buy one. I bought a Makita dual mode 6" orbital sander and I use it all the time.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive never had a need for variable speed on any tool,it gets set on full speed and thats where it stays-lol.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I'm with Pottzz, get a wedge, hammer it in place on your router switch, after you put it in wide open mode, put the biggest bit you can find on it and go for broke. That latter being the key word.

Then there is the granite thing - the more speed, the better your pads melt the granite to smoooooooth. Don't forget the back up polishing pads, and the back ups to the back ups, and the back ups to the backed up back ups…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m with Pottzz, get a wedge, hammer it in place on your router switch, after you put it in wide open mode, put the biggest bit you can find on it and go for broke. That latter being the key word.
> 
> Then there is the granite thing - the more speed, the better your pads melt the granite to smoooooooth. Don t forget the back up polishing pads, and the back ups to the back ups, and the back ups to the backed up back ups…..
> 
> - Kelly


you funny!!!


----------

